
The Algorithms of Discrimination - tambourine_man
http://redqueencoder.com/the-algorithms-of-discrimination/
======
stray
> Algorithm questions are not a way to make sure you’re hiring someone who is
> capable of coding. Algorithm questions are a way to discriminate against
> certain kinds of people.

The author complains about having been asked to implement a linked list.

Honestly, I can't see anything wrong with the request because if you know what
a linked list is -- you should be able to dream up and build a pretty decent,
if crude, thing to show that you actually have a working knowledge of what a
linked list is.

And that you actually _can_ program your way out of a wet paper bag.

> We need people who never went to college. We need people who learned by
> hacking and being tenacious and getting something working.

What we need is people who are aware that NSMutableArray must be implemented
as a linked list or something very much like it.

And there are plenty of us who never went to college who care enough to look
into things like that -- because choosing the wrong data structure is often
one of the first steps towards a crisis.

